# Hangi yüzle geldin buraya?



## FlyingBird

Could someone explain me what this mean literally?

Does yüz mean face in this sentence or have another meaning? 

şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## adelan

How can you be so barefaced/shameless that you came here, I suggest. It is an idiomatic phrase, cannot be 1 to 1 translated.

It can be rewritten as "Buraya gelecek kadar yüzsüz müsün?", where yüzsüz is "barefaced/shameless". I hope it helps.


----------



## FlyingBird

i don't understand good 
can you explain me why yüzsüz (without face) is bad thing?

When you say 'hangi yüzle geldin buraya' does it mean something like (*you have more faces, one your face is fake while another your face is real you, and person ask with what face you came here*)?

Am i correct?

Than why yüzsüz is bad word, shouldnt it be bad when someone have more face. Why dont you say than çok yüzlü? 

i would really like to know what does it mean literaly, hope someone could explain


----------



## traviskwas

Some sentences with "yüz" like "iki yüzlü", "yüzsüz", "hangi yüzle geldin?" generally .. nope! .. always mean literally.

Because we know that people can't have more than one or any face (at least for now )

"İki yüzlü" and "Yüzsüz" are bad because "iki yüzlü" means _hypocrite _and "yüzsüz" means _shameless_, or maybe _brazen _(dict.).


----------



## srhat

Well, in fact, "yüz" does not mean "face" in this sentence. Think of "yüz" as "courage or daring" as TDK includes this definition as one of the many meanings of "yüz":

7. _Birinin görülegelen veya umulan hoşgörürlüğüne güvenilerek gösterilen cüret
_
So we can say that "Hangi yüzle geldin buraya?" means "Hangi cesaretle geldin buraya?" or "Ne cüretle geldin buraya?". There are also many idioms with "yüz" like "yüzü olmamak", "yüz vermek", "yüzü kalmamak".


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> i don't understand good
> (...)



Well... you are right if you get confused about this word made by "yüz=face".
Because in these cases (as an expression) 'yüz' is rather used in most oriental countries and cultures, whereas it is not used in other languages (at least I have not seen it in the european languages that I know )

As a matter of fact, it is not in its concrete meaning (face) that "yüz" is used but rather in the abstract meaning (shame, courage)

an example:

Someone has done many bad and inexcusable things to you in your life. One day you see him coming to you- without regreting what he has done to you- and starting to talk to you and  even ask you a service! 

How do you thing about him in this situation? What would be your feeling about him? Of course, that he is such a "yüzsüz" man ( a shameless one) , and therefore  you tell him: 
Hangi yüzle geldin buraya?
Hangi yüzle kapıma geldin?
Hayatımda senin kadar yüzsüz bir insan görmedim.

(Of course you wanted to tell him : How did you dare to come and talk to me? You, shameless and so 'yüzsüz' man that I have never seen in my life!!!)


----------



## Kurosakii

Merhaba,
It is a phrase. Yüz is not used in its literal meaning and since idioms cant be translated mot-a-mot, i will try to explain the saying instead of translating it. 
When you say "hangi yüzle geldin buraya?" it means the person you are referring to has done something bad and should be ashamed of himself/herself, but they dont and they show up as they are shameless. 
Dont try to translate the words separetely, learn the phrase as a full sentence. Though i dont think you will use it a lot.
Hope my answer was useful / Umarım cevabım yardımcı olmuştur,
iyi günler!


----------

